

Ask HN: What do you do if a company you like opts you into a mailing list? - andrewljohnson


======
rwolf
There are many products I like to use where I don't care about anything but
using the product. For example, I recently signed up for Google Analytics and
was given the "opportunity" to get emails on some topic presumably related to
this thing I'm using. In these cases I uncheck the box, unsubscribe if I
forgot to uncheck the box, and start marking as spam if there is not a clear
unsubscribe link that does not ask me to log in.

